# 2WW - Sore Boobs have gone should I worry??



## pepper (Jul 13, 2005)

I am on Day 11 of 2ww and woken up today and have no tenderness in my (.)(.)'s.Since et I have had sore nipples and have felt bruised they are still heavy and full is this normal? Has anyone gone on to get a bfp..I'm on cylogest Botty bombs  . 


From a worried,knicker checking mad woman ..

Ange xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI Ange,

I have been looking thro the 2ww diarys & there are some women on there who's (.) (.) had stopped hurting or lost their firmness & they went on to get a BFP   

Good luck hunny.. not long now. xxxxxxx

Katy.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think you can read anything into this at all.  Good luck.

Sam


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ange,

try not to worry. I got a BFP last week, and my boobs stopped hurting 2 days before. I don't think that there is a sure way to tell your outcome by reading into symptoms too much, people just vary.
I do hope you get your BFP, will be thinking of you.
Lots of love
Polly. xxxx


----------

